# Hallo auf Lausen CH



## Panther79 (21. November 2009)

Hallo 
mein name ist Daniel bin 30 Jahre und komme aus Lausen Baselland Schweiz

mein Motto ein mal GT, immer GT 
was aber nicht heisst das ich nicht mal über den Tellerrand schaue aber "meine" Bikes in der Garage sind nur GT 

Hier noch Bilder meiner Momentanen Bikes und ein GT werde ich nie Verkaufen 










Das Hardtail ist komplett Custom made von mir.


Gruss Daniel


----------

